# WTFest - Brantford - This Weekend



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

www.wtfest.ca

Thinking about going on Saturday to catch The Trews & Big Wreck. Anyone attend this festival before? Just curious about the vibe & logistics.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow. Nice lineup. Great price.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> www.wtfest.ca
> 
> Thinking about going on Saturday to catch The Trews & Big Wreck. Anyone attend this festival before? Just curious about the vibe & logistics.


Nobody has attended this festival before. It's the first one.

The line up looks great for Saturday. The venue is easy enough to find. It's right next to the Grand River in West Brant. It should be a great night.

I'll be able to hear it from my front steps (a little).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent price for some great bands


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Unfortunately its been hideous weather


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not bad now. I think they'll get their show in.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It has turned into a beautiful afternoon. 

I know the promoter. He's a good guy and I think this is good for him and for the city.

I hope they do really well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, as we know, Sunday turned out pretty wet. I'm still trying to find out if all the bands played but it was a heavy, heavy rain around the time the headliners were supposed to go on.

Too bad. It's why I've given up on outdoor events unless my gear isn't in jeopardy (PA and lights).

I guess it's always a roll of the dice. On a sunny day you can gain all kinds of revenue fom walk ups but the risk is just too high for me.


----------

